# hot tar BUR roof price



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a contract with a customer to install a PVC roof. His insurance has agreed to pay for his roof, why I have no idea, but they did. But their offer seems very low. The existing roof is multiple layers of hot asphalt built up, so obviously the insurance isn't ging to accept my PVC bid as proof that they are too cheap. 

The problem is I haven't priced a Hot job in years and have only personally installed one in my career so I am out of my league in pricing this. We will not be installing a hot roof, but need something to show the insurance.

Anyone want to help?

The roof is 10 square plus 102' walls average height 2'. Existing roof is aprox 4 layers of bur bur bur bur. The top layer is 3 ply smooth built up. I'd propsoe the new roof would be fiberboard or fesco then 3 ply bur. Remove and reinstall 38 clay coping. The rest of the details like staging, gutter etc I could figure out. 


Or I could make up a materials list in a short time, if anyone wants to clue me in on production rates for installation. That'd work too.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Im at the inlaws this weekend but if you can wait till monday I could help you out. If you want to message me any other details I can plug them in to the spread sheet and get something back to you pretty quick. One thing you want me to included travel time up there in the quote also.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess it has to wait  Yeah monday is no problem. 

It's 2 story. Any other details you need, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Treefiddy is what I came up with  Check your PM's


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Heha Thanks.


----------

